# Guess I was too aggressive...



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2020)

I was cleaning my ShelBMX today after a few weeks of hard trail riding. You know, thrashing it like it was stolen on the mountain bike trails near Whittier. The last few miles of riding I was hearing a creaking noise I could not pin down. Well, after cleaning the mud and grime off, I found out where it was coming from.
I’ll just let the pictures speak for themselves


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 12, 2020)

Dang!!   I guess these prewar bikes just can't take back flips off a big launcher.....


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 12, 2020)

Too much of a man for the bike.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2020)

That’s what I get for Klunking a Shelby! Lol

In all seriousness though, I have a feeling the crack was already there. I’ll never know because the frame was powder coated white before I became the owner. Good thing I didn’t keep the engine on it after all.
I’ll get it welded up and be back in action after the weekend! Just a little more work to be done I guess. I’ll eventually sort out all the weak spots this way


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2020)

Hulk smash


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 12, 2020)

Bad old brittle brass repair.  Welding is going to be an issue with all that brass on it.  Find someone who knows what they are doing or it is going to crack again


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 12, 2020)

I’ve cleaned the old brazing out of the area to be welded. Easy enough to repair now. I’ve done this now a few times on old frames, so this one will actually be a simple fix. I’m confident that this repair will hold up. I’ll update the post after the repair is done


----------



## Barto (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep, They just don't make em like they used too...lol


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 25, 2020)

And it’s good to go again. Or at least until I find the next weak spot.


----------

